
Firefox can now block the web’s autoplaying videos - mancerayder
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/19/18272377/firefox-66-release-date-news-features-autoplaying-videos
======
laurent123456
I've been using the "Mute sites by default" extension [0] for a while now and
it does the job.

0: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/mute-sites-
by...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/mute-sites-by-default/)

------
mey
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19430684](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19430684)

